# International Champions Cup



## iran98 (Jul 28, 2018)

My bet :

*Arsenal - Paris Saint-Germain*
*Handicap Handiсap Arsenal 0
1.41
-------------------------------------------
Benfica - Juventus
Handicap Handiсap Juventus 0
1.51
--------------------------------------------
Manchester United - Liverpool
Total Total Under 3.5
1.445

*


----------

